# How much would u pay for multies?



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

How much would u pay for multies cause in alaska they are expensive


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

It's like everything else. It's all supply and demand. In the area I live in they are everywhere. Local breeders list them anywhere from $1-$3 ea.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I payed Â£5 for a group of 5 at BCA auction.
TB can be in the shops for Â£12 each or more. WC higher than that. Go figure.


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

Supply and demand.

Even though they are the "guppy" of shellies I would still pay 15 to 25 bucks for a pair. Can't find them here and it's a pain to run to BWI to pick up air freight.


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

Donfish said:


> Supply and demand.
> 
> Even though they are the "guppy" of shellies I would still pay 15 to 25 bucks for a pair. Can't find them here and it's a pain to run to BWI to pick up air freight.


hi let me know i have a colony for you cheap! ..I m 45 min from you! MD


----------



## evanjohn (Jan 6, 2009)

I paid ~ $18.00 (each)


----------



## cpaulus (Apr 30, 2005)

Paid $25 for a group of 6 WC


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

myselfdotcom said:


> Donfish said:
> 
> 
> > Supply and demand.
> ...


Shoot, PMin' ya.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I paid $5 each. I typically sell them 10/$15 and that includes 10 shells when I sell them off.


----------



## jsimon42085 (Feb 26, 2008)

I can't find them in Atlanta
Someone let me know if they want to sell any locally


----------



## rogersb (May 21, 2007)

$4 each


----------



## bobberly1 (Dec 2, 2006)

I got mine for free, but they shouldn't cost you much. They can go for a lot in stores, but that can be a good thing as you can just buy a pair and sell the babies. Since the retail price was elevated the store credit value will be as well! :thumb:


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

3-5bux each.
in my FS i bought mine for like 6bux each.
how about shipping them from the states??
i know someone in alaska who did that


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

realy cause i setup my tank and didnt get the fish they stoped coming here that would be awesome if anyone can sell me a trio for cheap postal 99645


----------



## bobberly1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Bad time of year for that, and Alaska's tough. You'll probably have to pay $30+ for shipping.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

so that isnt even bad for me i got 130$ so all i need is fish


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Well if i cant get some of these guys and just get some Julidochromis ornatus for my 10g just a pair and will xhange my tank up but i am still looking for multies


----------



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

what about doing air frieght? it would be $50, but it would get there the same day it was packed. PM me, i know a place that would ship to your airport, only if its anchorage(spelling) of course.

Joe


----------



## califjewls (Dec 28, 2008)

I paid $19 just today actually. My LFS (the only decent one in my county) only had a trio of Multi's. Seems they don't keep many on hand. In the future I plan on selling my juveniles to them. At their price I should sell them back to the LFS for $6.33 each. So eventually my Multi's will pay for themselves! 

Goodluck!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

$5 each and I picked them up from the hatchery so no shipping.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

ya i think i am just going to get my lfs owner to order some


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

**** if you guys living near me...i have plenty! lol


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

will u ship i will take the cheapest 1 lol


----------



## chamagol (Aug 17, 2008)

i paid 18 usd EACH, in chile only one person have multies...
i am the second 
saludos desde chile


----------

